# Prayers needed for Lisa's (Runaway Ranch)



## qtrrae (Jul 23, 2007)

Lisa has asked me to post this on the LB Forum - please pray for Robert, her husband. He has been diagnosed with lung cancer. It has metasized to the bone in his shoulder. Without treatment they are giving him 8 months to live - with treatment it is questionable.

Lisa and Robert are two of the kindest and most caring people in the world. They are always there for everyone else. They sold their beautiful home in town and bought the Runaway Ranch - Robert has his quarter horses and Lisa has her minis - this has been their dream and now they are dealing with this.

So if you can please pray for Robert to beat the cancer.

He is a strong person but they both are devastated and really need all the prayer and support possible.

Here is a link to the updates on Robert's progress-http://runawayranch.net/robert.htm


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear this devastating news. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Dona (Jul 23, 2007)

My heart goes out to both Robert & Lisa. They are facing a very hard road....and I will most definitely keep them in my prayers.


----------



## lyn_j (Jul 23, 2007)

Sending prayers for healing from VA.

Lyn


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2007)

That is heartbreaking! Robert and Lisa are in our prayes.


----------



## SWA (Jul 23, 2007)

Our prayers are lifted for them both.

God be with, protect and heal.

In His Hands,

Tanya & Family


----------



## Bluebell (Jul 23, 2007)

Darn cancer. Thank you for letting us know. They will need all the support they can get.


----------



## nootka (Jul 23, 2007)

Aww this is sad. I read his page and he seems so great and full of life.

I will keep them in my thoughts. I can't imagine what they are going through though I hope they will defeat this disease and have a lot more of life and love together.

Liz M.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 23, 2007)

Prayers lifted.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 23, 2007)

Donna, PLEASE let Lisa and Robert know, we will be keeping them in out thoughts and prayers. I only wish they could find a cure for cancer. Corinne


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG I am sorry to hear this and hope he gets chemo and it clears it all up. So sorry to hear this!!!!


----------



## Barbie (Jul 23, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Lisa and Robert-[/SIZE]

Prayers coming your way. Stay strong!

Barbie


----------



## minisaremighty (Jul 23, 2007)

:


----------



## CyndiM (Jul 23, 2007)

Keeping them in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Marty (Jul 23, 2007)

That is so sad. I hope he decides to get the treatment. That is a lovely picture you posted.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh dear....I am so sorry to hear this and I will most definitely be thinking about them and sending good thoughts & prayers their way. :no:


----------



## Sterling (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh most definitely good thought and healing prayers coming their way. May God hold Robert in his healing hands.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 24, 2007)

prayers coming...


----------



## Russ (Jul 24, 2007)

Prayers to Robert and Lisa and their families. I met Lisa last summer at the Winona,MN show....a great lady!





Thinking of you both..... wishing you much strength.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry to hear this bad news and sending lots of prayers and good wishes your way!!


----------



## justjinx (Jul 24, 2007)

Lisa and robert----all of us at pondlake stables are here if you need us for any reason! take care, both of you! jennifer


----------



## Pandora (Jul 24, 2007)

Lisa,

I am so sorry to hear this. You and Robert are in my thoughts.

Melissa


----------



## Davie (Jul 24, 2007)

Robert

You, Lisa and your entire family are in my thoughts and prayers. Prayer will see you through and keep you strong.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Mona (Jul 24, 2007)

: Sending prayers for Robert. I hope if he chooses treatment, that they can get it all and put him into remission so that he and Lisa can continue a long happy life together!


----------



## Marnie (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Lisa and Robert. My heart crys for you both and your family. I think about you all the time and pray, I always say and truly believe that where theirs a breath of life, their is hope. And we all know that miracles do happen, they happen every day. Stay strong and hold on to hope! Please let me know if their is anything I can do for you.


----------



## qtrrae (Jul 24, 2007)

I have been asked to put the link on here to Robert's Page, I thought I had done it correctly but guess not so I will try again - hope this works.

Robert's page


----------



## k9mini2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I will say a prayer for him. I understand on a very personal level what he is going through.


----------



## MInx (Jul 24, 2007)

*Prayers and thoughts to you RObert from the bottom of my heart! Let's not just do this once people but keep these prayers going every day!*

Sincerely, Maxine and Carl


----------



## Manyspots (Jul 24, 2007)

I also got to meet Lisa last year in Minnesota and our thoughts and prayers are with them also. Lavonne


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry I am so late in reading this. Robert and Lisa are in my prayers. Thanks for letting us know and please keep us posted on how Robert is doing just just in case Robert's site does not get updated so that we all can add extra prayers for strength when they need it the most.




:



:



:



:


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Jul 26, 2007)

: Please know that my prayers are there for all of you. I just thank God for Robert's healing and for giving both of you the strength you need as you endure this devastating disease.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Bassett (Jul 30, 2007)

Bump.

I've never met Robert or Lisa but hear they are wonderful people.

My prayers go out to you both.

((((((((((HUGS &



: ))))))))))


----------



## Miniv (Jul 30, 2007)

Prayer and White Light for Robert........ May this be only a rough bump in the road for both of them.

MA


----------



## Kathy2m (Jul 31, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers for them both.....


----------



## Charlene (Aug 1, 2007)

i have added robert and lisa to my prayer list. i know only too well what they, especially lisa, are going through. my husband was diagnosed with metastatic renal cell (kidney) cancer almost 18 months ago. upon diagnosis, he was given 6 to 9 months. with the miracle of modern medicine and his "i WILL beat this disease" attitude, he is still fighting and although he will probably never be the big strapping guy i have known for 30 years, he is determined to get better.

lisa, as a caregiver, faces days and nights that are simply inconceivable to those who have never been through it. i will pray for a miracle for robert and i will pray for strength for lisa. this will be the fight of her life but every little step forward is a blessing to be cherished.


----------



## Candleliteranch (Aug 1, 2007)

This kind of news is just devastating. Praying for healing and strength .



:


----------



## Vicky Texas (Aug 1, 2007)

Robert & Lisa

you have my prayers too, God be with both of you.

Vicky


----------



## runaway ranch (Aug 5, 2007)

I just cannot thank everyone enough for all your prayers and support. Robert has always been the heathly & strong one. This illness was like a lightening strike, so unexpected. He is fighting with everything he has to stay with us. He has started chemo, and there is a 20-40% chance that it will help. Next week they will begin 10 doses of radiation to help control the pain. He will be on chemo for the rest of his life.

Meantime, we are trying to live as normally as possible. We are going to try to make it to Suoix Falls, SD to see our filly show. And friends are helping us finish fencing the dream place we purchased just 3 years ago to fullfil our dream of getting back into horses. Robert trains quarter horses, and currently has his 3 horses boarded elsewhere, but as he gets weaker he doesn't have the strength to drive the hour to where they are stabled, so we want to bring them home. He says an hour with his horses reduces his need for pain meds. He has terrible bone pain, and head aches. He says the pain is like a brain freeze from eating somthing cold too fast, but it stays for hours.

We have been together for 34 years, and married after knowing each other for just three months. He is my soul mate and I cannot imagine how I will go on with out him. Please do keep him in your prayers.

Lisa


----------



## CyndiM (Aug 5, 2007)

Lisa, I will continue to keep Robert and you in my prayers and thoughts.

[SIZE=14pt]((((HUGS))))[/SIZE]


----------



## runaway ranch (Aug 24, 2007)

A post from Lisa:

I want to thank all our friends, colleagues and also all those that we do not know who have sent prayers and support our way. Cancer truly does affect the whole family and your support has meant much to all of us. As many of you know, Robert and I have shared our lives for 34 years and hope to have many more years together. It was devastating when he received his diagnosis.

I have looked forward to being able to retire from work with him, and sit on the porch together watching our horses play. I want to continue to share with him our 3 wonderful children's growth and watch our grandchildren learn to appreciate and respect the land. I want him to be able to pass on our love for horses and teach our grandchildren how to ride. I want to hold his hand and walk through old age with him. God willing.....

8/23/07


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 24, 2007)

:



: prayers coming your way. We will be thinking of you all during this time.


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 24, 2007)

> I want to hold his hand and walk through old age with him. God willing.....


BEAUTIFUL!! Hugs and Prayers sent...



:



:


----------



## Marylou (Aug 24, 2007)

As an 11 year survivor of advanced colon cancer I know the fear and uncertainty you are going through. Healing thoughts and prayers flowing to you.



:



:


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Aug 24, 2007)

Many positive thoughts for your family!



:


----------



## River1018 (Aug 24, 2007)

My prayers are with you and your entire family. Very very kind people!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 24, 2007)

Prayers coming your way that both you and Robert continue to have the strength to fight this horrible illness. Hold one another tight every chance you get.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 24, 2007)

: for you and your family. Our family has been through it and it can be some of the most heart-wrenching times but also some of the sweetest times. Take it minute by minute and live in the now.

Bless you.


----------



## runaway ranch (Oct 23, 2007)

I thought I should give an update on Robert's health. He is not doing well and I cannot believe how quickly the cancer has taken over his life. Even on 200 mlg of Morphine, he has bone pain that is crippling. The cancer has continued to spread depite treatment and is now in almost all his bones, weakening them, so he has to be very careful of fracture or breakage. They also just found cancer either in the skull bone or lining of the brain, the doctors can't agree on where it is located. In the last few days when he is resting he has involuntary muscle twitches that look like Parkinson's Disease. I am afraid the cancer may have gotten into the motor cortex of the brain. We will meet with his doctor's today to check that out.

My brother came up from AZ to finish the barn the Robert designed and started and was helped by Al B, our wonderful supplier of quality hay and friendship. Robert's boss came out and helped finished our new pasture shelters, that other from his workplace had worked on right after Robert's diagnosis. He has so many people that care for him. He has been a Scout Leader for 8 years and this weekend his boys will be out to Runaway Ranch to camp out and visit with him. I hope he is well enough to spend time with them.

Not much hope left that he will survie this, But we are thankful for everyday that we have.


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2007)

Lisa, I am so sorry to read this update. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Oct 23, 2007)

Positive thoughts and thinking of your family during this time!

May the time left you have together and the memories you've made give you some comfort.

Masako


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Lisa -

I'm so sorry to hear of what your family is going through. I don't know you, and you don't know me, but I'm just in Iowa.

It sounds like you are getting a lot of support with project completion, etc - but if there are projects that this forum could help with - I just know that all you would have to do is say the word and I do believe many of us would be there.

Take care,

Renee McArtor


----------



## MInx (Oct 23, 2007)

*



: Lisa, my arms are around you..and my heart wants him more confortable..hope the doctors can come up with a plan for better pain management soon!*

We'll continue to have you in our hearts and mind!

Carl and Maxine


----------



## Charlene (Oct 23, 2007)

i'm so very sorry, lisa. barring a miracle, i will some day be walking in your shoes. i hope i have the strength you have shown throughout robert's battle. i wish there was more i could do, all i can offer is prayers for you and your robert. my heart just aches for you.


----------



## bfogg (Oct 23, 2007)

Prayers sent for both of you.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## Lisa (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm so very, very sorry! You and your family are in my thoughts!


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 23, 2007)

: My prayers are there for y'all as well. I thank God for supplying all your needs while bringing healing and comfort to your husband. Please know that this forum is filled with wonderful, caring people who also lift you up in prayer.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Sue S (Oct 23, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers going out to Robert and Lisa, I am so sorry.


----------



## River1018 (Oct 23, 2007)

Words can't express how sad I am to read your update prayers coming your way. :no:


----------



## Denise (Oct 23, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 23, 2007)

Lisa, I am very saddened by this news update about Robert. Please know our heartfelt good thoughts and prayers are with you tonight and thru this time in your life. May God hold Robert in His calm and healing hands.


----------



## anoki (Oct 23, 2007)

I am soo, soo, sorry to read this........ :no:

Best wishes to you and yours

((((hugs))))

~kathryn


----------



## jrae (Oct 23, 2007)

Sending prayers....


----------



## Marylou (Oct 23, 2007)

Prayers and hugs to the both of you. As a 11 yr survivor of advanced colon cancer I can certainly empathise with you.




:


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 23, 2007)

Lisa, I will continue to keep you and Robert in my thoughts and prayers. * [SIZE=18pt]((((HUGS))))[/SIZE] *


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 23, 2007)

Lisa, I am so sorry that you and Robert are going thru this. I just want you to know that you are in our prayers and thoughts. MIracles can happen and do happen so very often, wishing for that miracle for Roberts health. (((hugs))) Corinne


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 23, 2007)

Lisa, praying for you both. Lyn


----------



## alongman (Oct 23, 2007)

We know how hard this can be! Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear the prognosis is not good. I'm praying for you both.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Lisa, I'm so sorry but treasure every minute. This exact thing happened to my dad, I know it hurts your heart to see and feel his pain. Sending care and prayers for you all.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 24, 2007)

: for Robert and Lisa


----------



## runaway ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you all for your support. It is very much appreciated. We have finally gotten Robert's pain under control. However, the cancer continues to spread, despite treatment. At this point, we are just enjoying everyday that we have together.

Lisa


----------



## kaykay (Oct 25, 2007)

my heart breaks for you guys reading this update. Your family is in my prayers and thoughts.

Kay


----------



## Sonya (Oct 25, 2007)

Sending prayers out...I'll be thinking of them both.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 25, 2007)

Lisa,

I am so very sorry. I will continue to pray for a miracle, and for comfort for you, your family, and most importantly Robert. And I am so very glad that you are blessed with such caring individuals in your lives that are helping you and Robert out at this very hard time.

Sorry I can't do more, but know that you are being thought about. (((Hugs)))


----------



## runaway ranch (Oct 27, 2007)

My heart is breaking.

Tonight our 4 year old grandson came up to Robert and said. "Paw, I have a question for you." Robert asked what it was and James said, "It's serious Pawpaw". Again Robert asked what it was. James paused a moment and than blurted out, "Paw are you going to stay with us for some weeks or are you going to go up to heaven with Manna ( my mother who died of cancer 2 years ago.)?"

Robert replied. "Jamie, I will fight real hard to stay with you as long as I can, but I'll probably be going up to heaven with Manna soon."


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 27, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]wish I had more words...but know your family will be in my thoughts. so sorry you all have to go through this. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 28, 2007)

Lisa and Robert,

I don't have any words, just tears. :no: I wish I could make it all go away.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 28, 2007)

This is all so very sad, for those who don't know Robert and Lisa, I can tell you they are the neatest people, so kind and gentle and loved by so many people. They are in my thoughts so very much every day. Lisa has to stay strong and I don't know how she does it, bless you Robert and Lisa.


----------



## River1018 (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh my Lisa that is heart breaking to hear*...(((((HUGS)))))*


----------



## jrae (Oct 28, 2007)

We are praying for a miracle for your family....



:



:


----------



## FoRebel (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh my Lisa.... That is just heart breaking! HUGS my dear friend!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Oct 28, 2007)

: Praying for you and your whole family. I know this must be very difficult....reading your post makes me cry. My daughter was diagnosed with Cancer at 18 months, I can remember how difficult it was watching her endure the treatments, and the pain. My heart goes out to you.



:


----------



## Mona (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh no, I am so very sorry for all of your family Lisa. How heartbreaking this is for all of you. HUGS and strength, coming to you.


----------



## MInx (Oct 28, 2007)

*



: Still thinking of you Lisa and Robert..may I just say bravo for the way you are willing to share this with all of us..I know it's very hard but it may help another person who has to go through this. You are both very brave. Bless you and your family,*

Maxine


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 28, 2007)

: Thank you so much for the update. My prayers are there and I thank God for his healing and supplying all your needs. I love the way Robert handled the grandchild's question. Children are just awesome and honest. They understand a lot more than we think at times. How precious! We're here for y'all.



:

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Shelley (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh no!!!

Prayers heading their way....

Shelley


----------



## twister (Oct 28, 2007)

: Prayers and good thoughts coming your way. I am so sorry you are having to go through this, still praying for a miracle. HUGS

Yvonne


----------



## qtrrae (Oct 28, 2007)

Hugs and LOTS of prayers my dear friend. I so feel your pain and wish there was more that I could do to help out.

I can just see little Jamie talking to Grandpa Robert, children are so intuitive and they seem to understand a lot more then we think they do.

I have seen the special bond that Robert and little James have with each other, it is something that no matter what happens you will treasure those memories.

Just remember, I will be here for you - call any time of the day or night and I can be there.

You and Robert are both very special to me.

LUV Ya LOTS!!!


----------



## Russ (Oct 28, 2007)

My prayers are with you Robert,Lisa and family.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Oct 29, 2007)

Prayers said. God be with them both.

Robin


----------



## runaway ranch (Oct 30, 2007)

We are at the Cancer Center today and Robert is receiving 2 liters of blood as his counts are so low. The doctor told me to have the Red Cross get our oldest son back from Fort Bragg as soon as posssible. The doctor expects a rapid decline from here on... I just don't want him to suffer. He is the love of my life. What will I do without him....


----------



## heart k ranch (Oct 30, 2007)

runaway ranch said:


> We are at the Cancer Center today and Robert is receiving 2 liters of blood as his counts are so low. The doctor told me to have the Red Cross get our oldest son back from Fort Bragg as soon as posssible. The doctor expects a rapid decline from here on... I just don't want him to suffer. He is the love of my life. What will I do without him....



I'm so sorry your going though this.

Cyper ((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))


----------



## Miniature217 (Oct 30, 2007)

My prayers are sent out

Leslie


----------



## Manyspots (Oct 30, 2007)

Lisa, I am so sorry to read this. Please know that you have many friends here for you. Lavonne in Iowa


----------



## Marylou (Oct 30, 2007)

((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))



Prayers & good thoughts!


----------



## kaykay (Oct 30, 2007)

oh lisa i am in tears reading your post. I know we dont know each other and there is no way I can fully feel your pain but my heart breaks for you. I have lost several family members to cancer and I do know what that is like. Caring for them in their last weeks was the hardest and most rewarding thing I have ever done in my life.

My prayers are with you and your family

Kay


----------



## River1018 (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh Lisa I'm sorry



*((((hugs))))*


----------



## Jill (Oct 30, 2007)

I am so sorry, Lisa. My thoughts and prayers are with you so much!


----------



## Barbie (Oct 30, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Lisa-[/SIZE]

I'm so sorry - my thoughts and prayers are with you and Robert and the rest of your family at this sad time.

Barbie


----------



## Charlene (Oct 30, 2007)

lisa, i know a little of what you are going through and i am so sorry. my heart aches for you. robert is so lucky to have you at his side. there are just no words....(((HUGS)))


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 30, 2007)

Lisa, there are no words to say, but want you to know you and Robert are in our thoughts and prayers. (((hugs))) Corinne


----------



## Farmhand (Oct 30, 2007)

May the Lord be with you and help you both.


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Oct 31, 2007)

My prayers are going out to you & your family. God bless you through this difficult time!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Oct 31, 2007)

I am praying for Robert and Lisa. This is so heartbreaking


----------



## runaway ranch (Nov 7, 2007)

Robert surprised his doctors and made a comeback. He is so determined to stay with us.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Nov 7, 2007)

Prayers are being sent your way for you and your family.

That picture is precious.

God Bless you and your family

Angie


----------



## Charlene (Nov 7, 2007)

ohhhh lisa!! this is what we have been praying for! YAYYY ROBERT!!!!

always remember, where there is life, there is HOPE!!


----------



## River1018 (Nov 7, 2007)

That is wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## jrae (Nov 7, 2007)

Prayers still coming your way...miracles do happen!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 7, 2007)

Prayers do work, and miracles do happen. Corinne


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 7, 2007)

Miracles can and DO happen





Every additional day is a blessing when you're with those you love


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 7, 2007)

Lisa,

That is a beautiful picture. You can just see the love that Robert and grandson James have for each other.

We continue to keep Robert in our prayers - every day is a blessing and a special gift from God.

Hugs my friend.


----------



## MInx (Nov 7, 2007)

*



What a tender beautiful picture but heartbreaking at same time. Hate he has to go through this and you too.*

Still praying my fool head off for you, Bless you.

Maxine


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Praying, praying, and praying!!!!


----------



## Mona (Nov 7, 2007)

What WONDERFUL news Lisa!!!!


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 8, 2007)

Lisa,

Today - I can get photobucket to work for me so I enlarged the picture that you have of James and Robert.

What a precious picture of love.


----------



## minie812 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have so much empathy for you and your family. I worked in hospice for 10 yrs & they are very good at making sure loved ones are as pain free as possible as well as good doctors to help you too...Your entire family is in my prayers at this difficult time


----------



## runaway ranch (Nov 26, 2007)

Yesterday we put Robert in the pick up truck and rode him to the round pen. Than he stood in the center with his oxygen tank while I put his horses through their paces. I am not supposed to play with our big horses as I have avascular neucrosis of the hips and have had my right hip replace twice.

BUT IT WAS SO WORTH IT!! Even though we both paid the price in pain, just to see Robert's face break out with his seldom seen, of late. and much loved grin, made my month. He loves working with his horses so much.

I imagine that was his last time to do so. His lungs continue to fill with mucus and between the bone pain and shortness of breath he can barely walk. Still I feel so fortunate to have had him with me for 34 years.

We met in the Army and married after only 3 months. From the moment we met it was as if we had always known one another. We just couldn't run out of things to say to one another. He is my best friend.

I know I can survive without him, but just so wish that I wouldn't have too. We had been hoping for another 34 years.

Our horses (a major stress reducer) our family, friends and Robert's parents have all be invaluable as we make our way through this challenge. Knowing of all the prayers sent our way is so wonderful! Thank you all again for being the caring, wonderful people that you are.

lisa


----------



## AngieA (Nov 27, 2007)

I am so amazed at the strength of the women on this forum....two of whom are losing their husbands as we speak..I so admire your strength.....I look at these posts a few times a day...my thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband...God Bless you and your family....


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 27, 2007)

Prayers for Robert and family. Mary


----------



## hhpminis (Nov 27, 2007)

I am so sorry and embarrassed that somehow I have missed this post entirely.

Lisa, I read the entire topic from start to finish and Roberts page as well. You and Charlene amaze me with the strength and love that you both have for your husbands. This just is not fair that either or you are going through this.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and I pray that you will find peace in the strength of God and friends.

Love to you my dear


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Whether you've been together 34 years or 11 it's always too soon to have to say good-by to the people we love. I'm sorry for the pain your family is going through and wish there were someway we could make it easier for you. Please know my prayers are with you all.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 27, 2007)

Lisa, There just are no words to say when something like this happens. I know I couldnt imagine going thru what you and Charlene are. I have been married to Bob for 38 years, he is my best friend, my husband and my life. Prayers and (((hugs))) to you and you just keep that little smile on Roberts face. Corinne


----------



## Charlene (Nov 27, 2007)

oh lisa, i'm so glad to know robert was able to have a good day! it's the "little" things that count now and you, like we, are making memories we will treasure forever, long after our men have winged their way to heaven.

God bless you and robert. you are constantly on my mind and in my prayers.

charlene


----------



## SilverDollar (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for the update and the photo, Lisa. I am so glad you and Robert were able to get out and enjoy your horses. I continue to keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Nov 27, 2007)

I too have been following your journey with Roberts illness and praying for you and Charlene too...God bless you and your families. What a wonderful, wonderful thing for Robert to get to stand in that roundpen and see his horses work, feel the ground as they worked, smell the air, absorb the richness of God's special gift...the elegance of these beautiful horses that we all just love to the depths of our souls. What a special gift you gave Robert that day...like you said...'it was so worth it'.....as they say..."Priceless".

Connie


----------



## Sandy S. (Nov 27, 2007)

PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND BOB. KEEPING YOU IN MY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS.


----------



## Magic (Nov 27, 2007)

I had missed seeing this thread before, I am so sorry. What a heartbreaking journey you've been through. Robert has been so strong, and has fought a good fight, Lisa you've been so brave, and the pictures you've shared are really touching. I will keep you all in my prayers......


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Nov 27, 2007)

I've continued to keep Lisa and Robert in my prayers along with other forum members who are going through so much pain and suffering. I just know that God does supply all needs and will provide comfort and courage to all of us. This forum family is awesome!

God bless,

Joan


----------



## River1018 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that Robert could have such a special day with his horses!! Praying for you both.


----------



## Georgine (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know, we also join the forum family in prayer.


----------



## MInx (Nov 27, 2007)

*Carl and I want to add our Prayers for you and Robert and may God give you strength for the future and I hope every day will be special in it's own way..*

Sincerely,

Maxine


----------



## Connie P (Nov 27, 2007)

That photo is SO precious. It made me bust right out in tears. It was a beautiful reminder of how very much I love my grandson. Life is so precious. My heart goes out to you and your entire family. I am praying for a miracle for you.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Nov 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear this kind of news. I have never met a person that has not been affected by this terrible disease. I hope they enjoy every moment to the bitter end. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## Robin1 (Nov 28, 2007)

So glad to hear he was able to spend some time with his horses. Prayers going out to both of you.

Robin


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 28, 2007)

What a great gift you gave Robert by helping him spend time with his horses. I know it helped take his mind off his illness if only for a short while. The picture of he and his grandson brought tears because there's so much love there. God Bless!


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2007)

I am happy Robert was able to spend time with his horses. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## REO (Nov 28, 2007)

Bless you both. I hold you in my thoughts and prayers. {{{{Lisa}}}}


----------



## AngieA (Nov 30, 2007)

Have not seen any new posts on Robert for a couple days...He is always in my thoughts and prayers along with is family....


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 1, 2007)

Lisa, how are you holding up? Remember we're here for you if and when you need us. Continued prayers coming your way.


----------



## FFFoxyGal (Dec 1, 2007)

Prayers,love and hugs coming to you and Robert ,..Lisa.

Love from Terri


----------



## Sue S (Dec 1, 2007)

Lisa, I am so sorry, sending prayers to you and Robert.


----------



## LaraP (Dec 1, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers for your family.. I sure hope that he chooses treatment and this will be just a bad memory in the months to come.

Lara and David


----------



## Valerie (Dec 1, 2007)

Please know my thoughts and prayers are with you both......hugs to you both.


----------



## MInx (Dec 1, 2007)

*Hi Lisa and Robert.*

Hoping this was a good day and tomorrow too.

We will be thinking of you especially in this Belssed season, and wishing our best.

Maxine and Carl


----------



## runaway ranch (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you all again for your support. IT HELPS! We found out yesterday that Robert has a fractured pelvis. He hasn't fallen, but the fracture is just the result of walking. The cancer is just eating his bone away. Yesterday, his doctor said, "No more blood tests or chemo". They will just have hospice watch him. Thank goodness for hospice. If he needs meds or other support, they are right here.

He feels as if the doctors have given up on him. He so wants to live. I am afraid he will just give up when he realizes how bleak his prognosis is, so far, he just denys what is said and insists. "I am going to beat this, I am not going to leave you". If hearts can break, I think mine is...

Lisa


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 1, 2007)

We have you in our thoughts and prayers still. God be with you. Hospice people are great. They are a very special breed of caregivers.

Lyn


----------



## Marnie (Dec 1, 2007)

I am so sorry Lisa, I wish their was something that I could do or say to help. I just wish I could take away all this pain and sadness for you and your family and make Robert well again. If you do ever need me, I"m here. ((Hugs))


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 1, 2007)

Lisa

I know how your heart is breaking, I only wish I could take it away or make it all better. This is just not fair with both you and Charlene having this to deal with at the same time. You know that we are all here for you whether you need to laugh, cry, or just talk.

Take care of yourself


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Dec 1, 2007)

Lisa & Robert:

Please know that we keep you all in our prayers! We're here if you need anything. We're also hear to listen any time you want to vent. I thank God for easing his pain and healing his body while giving you the strength to endure. We all love you.





God bless,

Joan


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh my Lisa....

I am so sorry. It is heartbreaking and nothing I can say sounds right. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Charlene (Dec 2, 2007)

lisa, i continue to pray for your strength and robert's peace. my heart aches for what you are going through now and what you will endure in the weeks to come. i'm so very sorry.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 2, 2007)

I want to say something. I need to say something. And as I sit here trying to figure out WHAT to say this is the one thing that keeps coming back to me.

For those of you who have someone to love HUG THEM...HUG THEM NOW!

Forget the petty squabbles. Forget about being tired of picking up dirty socks. Forget about things not being done when you wanted them to be. Those things are all so insigificant. If you love someone and they love you......that's one of life's greatest blessings.

Lisa I'm praying for you and Robert.


----------



## Kathy2m (Dec 2, 2007)

Continuing my thoughts and prayers, Kathy


----------



## SilverDollar (Dec 2, 2007)

Lisa, my thoughts and prayers continue to be with you and Robert and your family. I wish I could fix this for you. I'm sorry to hear that Robert thinks his doctors have given up on him; that must be an awful feeling. Do _you _ think they have? He sounds like he has an amazing spirit and will to fight. The mind is so powerful, if only the body will listen.

Take care of yourself; the forum family is here for you.

Rebecca


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm so very sorry, I have no words right now to even convey my sorrow for what you are going through....


----------



## twister (Dec 2, 2007)

You and Robert are in our thoughts and prayers





Yvonne


----------



## qtrrae (Dec 2, 2007)

I just got off the phone from Lisa and she wanted me to update everyone.

Robert's oxygen levels went very low last night (in spite of the fact that he is always on oxygen) and they took him back to the hospital. He has double pneumonia, again and is back on more antibiotics.

Lisa said, they wanted to know "whether" or not to treat him or to just let him go.

Robert is such a fighter, he so wants to survive and be able to beat this cancer, the doctors have given them no hope but Robert refuses to believe that. Robert wants to be with his family and continues to talk about being able to ride Firestar once again.

If you have time for an extra prayer for a very special couple and their family - please pray - it seems to be their only chance for a miracle.

Lisa is so tired, I don't know where she gets her inner strength.


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 2, 2007)

I will be happy to say some extra prayers for them.


----------



## Charlene (Dec 2, 2007)

lisa and robert are in my prayers every single day. i can tell you where lisa's strength comes from...it comes from her deep love for robert. i know others will vouch for me, when you are fighting for the life of the man you planned to grow old with, strength comes from love.

"if wishes were horses, beggars would fly on clouds of white stallions with bright, firey eyes"

charlene


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 2, 2007)

Lisa and Robert ,please know you are in our thoughts and prayers. Corinne


----------



## AngieA (Dec 2, 2007)

I come here everyday with warm thoughts and prayers for a miracle...Prayers are said for Robert and for your family...I pray also for your strength to continue thru this fight..God Bless all of you.


----------



## Gini (Dec 2, 2007)

Prayers coming for Robert and Lisa.


----------



## Barbie (Dec 2, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Prayers being said for Robert and Lisa - he is a fighter. Pray for a miracle.[/SIZE]

Barbie


----------



## Kathy2m (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Mona (Dec 2, 2007)

I too am send thoughts and prayers for Robert and Lisa. I just wish words could do more. HUGS and strength to both of you.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 2, 2007)

Prayers for Robert and Lisa








Lori


----------



## Marty (Dec 3, 2007)

You are in my thoughts Lisa and Robert.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2007)

Robert and Lisa continue to be in my thoughts and prayers, too. My heart just breaks for them.


----------



## qtrrae (Dec 3, 2007)

an update from Lisa:

December 3, 2007

Robert was admitted to St Franciscan Skemp in LaCrosse very early Saturday morning. I think we finally got into out room from emergency about 4:00. He has been having a great deal of trouble breathing and his saturation rate had dropped into the 70's at one point. Doctor's believe that he is nearing end of his battle with cancer. He has been coughing up blood. He told the doctor that he felt as if he was dying and the doctor softly replied, "You are dying". It could be just a few days or a few weeks, we don't know. I asked for a mild sedative for anxiety, he worries about his horses and his family and that increases the difficulty with his breathing. My computer at home has crashed, and I am going to be at the hospital with Robert, so if you email & do not get a response, it is only because we have not received your message. Please keep Robert in your prayers...


----------



## Candleliteranch (Dec 3, 2007)

Praying for strength in such a difficult time. God bless you both.


----------



## Russ (Dec 3, 2007)

Lots of prayers to Robert, Lisa and their family......


----------



## Charlene (Dec 3, 2007)

i am praying so hard.


----------



## twister (Dec 3, 2007)

Lots of prayers and good thoughts winging their way to Lisa and Robert. God Bless you in this very trying time.

Yvonne


----------



## Mona (Dec 3, 2007)

Keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Dec 3, 2007)

rayMy prayers are there for you and Robert. I just thank God for surrounding you with His love and strength. I pray that God will remove Robert's pain and stop the bleeding. I know everything is in God's hands. Please know that you have lots and lots of friends here who offer their prayers and love. God be with you both.








Joan


----------



## Barbie (Dec 4, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Lisa-[/SIZE]

My prayers are there for you and Robert - I'm so sorry. He has fought the good fight and sounds like he is still fighting. What a life you two have had. Will be thinking about you and Robert today.

Barbie


----------



## Jill (Dec 4, 2007)

My heart is breaking for Lisa, Robert and their family. I pray for their peace and knowledge that those we love are not ever lost to us.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 4, 2007)

I can't beging to imagine how very difficult it must be for both Lisa and Robert when he has such a very strong will to win this battle. Perhaps God, in His mercy, will grant our wishes and perform the miracle that we're all praying for.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 4, 2007)

Keeping you and Robert both in our paryers. Lisa, please take care of yourself too. Corinne


----------



## Kathy2m (Dec 4, 2007)

Prayers for a miracle and God bless you, Kathy


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 4, 2007)

Lisa

I cant begin to tell you how very sorry I am. You are in my thoughts and prayers and will continue to be so in the days and weeks ahead.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 4, 2007)

Lisa and Robert,

Robert's physical body is failing him but your love for each other will live forever. Lisa, you will still feel his love and strength even when you can't physically see him. I just know it!

God bless you both!


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 4, 2007)

Sending prayers and love to Robert and Lisa. I am so sorry. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Robin1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers!!!

Robin


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 4, 2007)

My prayers and light continue for you both.


----------



## MInx (Dec 5, 2007)

*I just wanted to check in and say I thought of you today.*

I hope it's a day of peace and free of pain.

We're actually just beginning this journey as it turns out in our family






Will post about that later.

All my prayers, Maxine


----------

